# Lancashire Show Sat 13th



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

HI all
haven't been on for a while as we have had a very sudden heartbreaking death of my brother in law James on Jan 21st. He was only 33, fit and healthy. Cause of death has now been diagnosed as SADS (Sudden Arythmic Death Syndrome) basically the electrical signal just stops in fit and healthy YOUNG people. There are currently officially 12 young people aged 10 to 35 dying every WEEK in the UK from this silent killer. Anyone who wants to check this out please visit the CRY (cardiac Risk in the Young) website and if you have friends, family or kids aged 14 to 35 please please get them screened, details on website. Sorry for waffling but started typing and couldn't help it!

Anyway back to my reason for posting - is anyone going to the Lancashire Show sat? I'll be there with my boys Ollie and Stan. Saying that gave my six year old son a Cornetto last night and he decided he didn't like it and threw it in the living room bin. Why or why didn't I go get it out before going to bed!!!!:crying:

Got up this morning to Ollie (Maine Coon) having a really pooey bottom, it was everywhere and right away remembered the cornetto!!! He must of eating it out fo the bin during the night!!! He seems fine though, bit hyper this morning but hope he only has a day of the poop's!hmy:

Bath tonight so will get him all cleaned up properly then but had the lovely job this morning of making him respectable for the day not to mention to avoid poo getting all over the house whilst at work!! LOl Didn't realise when I bought Coonie about all the poo cleaning from their bum's. LOve him anyway though and he's worth it! lol


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. So sad when someone so young dies. Not going to the show but hope your boys do well. And boy do i know what you mean about semi longhaired pantaloons! Discovered early on with our two what to avoid


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Cool hope you enjoy the show as long as you are not in the same class as coonaria cool runnings as thats my mate shelleys boy, she is also taking Bessie bunty who is mona's blue girl of 5 1/2 months.

I will be there with Mona who is going for her 2nd cc.

Pic of her here winning her 1st cc at coventry


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi no Ollie is a Silver Tabby Neutar and I think Cool Runnings is a brown tabby?
Good luck


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mona is just stunning!!! Sure she'll do well


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

allison6564 said:


> HI all
> haven't been on for a while as we have had a very sudden heartbreaking death of my brother in law James on Jan 21st. He was only 33, fit and healthy. Cause of death has now been diagnosed as SADS (Sudden Arythmic Death Syndrome) basically the electrical signal just stops in fit and healthy YOUNG people. There are currently officially 12 young people aged 10 to 35 dying every WEEK in the UK from this silent killer. Anyone who wants to check this out please visit the CRY (cardiac Risk in the Young) website and if you have friends, family or kids aged 14 to 35 please please get them screened, details on website. Sorry for waffling but started typing and couldn't help it!
> 
> Anyway back to my reason for posting - is anyone going to the Lancashire Show sat? I'll be there with my boys Ollie and Stan. Saying that gave my six year old son a Cornetto last night and he decided he didn't like it and threw it in the living room bin. Why or why didn't I go get it out before going to bed!!!!:crying:
> ...


Hi Allison,

Im so sorry to hear about your brother in law,how terrible for you! Thank you for bringing this condition to our attention,there are so many things out there that we are just not aware of isn't there!

So Ollie likes cornettos lol! little beggar! hope he manages to stay clean,we have one young man here who has times when gets a poopy bum and has to be washed pretty much every day. He knows now when he is getting frog marched to the bathroom what will happen lol! Last time he managed to get out of the bath and I got the shower head full in the face, everyone thought it was highly amusing!

Best of luck for Saturday! hope to see some show brags off you later that day!

Best wishes

Izzie


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep, I'm going.

Really sorry to hear about your bro in law. Family bereavement is hard enough without it happening to someone young & fit.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Now the forum is back up and running, think Allison and Messyhearts have news??? :biggrin:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Indeed, Carol! 

My baby boy, at the age of 10 months against very stiff competition from some stunning Maine Coons out on the show bench (I say Maine Coons as I was surrounded by them all day & then went home to one!), won BIS SLH neuter!!! (he also got his first PC too). Here are a couple of piccies:




























Added to it, he was only just not BIS SLH (apparently) & BIS SLH went onto BIS so who knows just how close he was.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow well done, great news, I did see him and yes he is stunning!!!

Ollie and Stan had a fantastic day too, first adult ahow as they are now 10 months.

Ollie got his first PC and a 1st in Open - lost out to BOB to a HUGE Coonie! He was magnificent and I am more than happy with a PC and 1st.

Stan (the man) also got his first MC and a 1st in the open.

They also won a load of 1st, 2nd and a 3rd each in side classes.

Have to say I wasn't expecting them to do so well being just 10 months but I am so proud of them!!
Will get my piccies on tom as on pc at work!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

allison6564 said:


> Wow well done, great news, I did see him and yes he is stunning!!!
> 
> Ollie and Stan had a fantastic day too, first adult ahow as they are now 10 months.
> 
> ...


Yeah that Coonie that got BOB in the Silver class is a full brother to my girl. He's a very handsome lad!!!!! Actually, two boys in the Coonies there were were full brothers to my girl.

Well done, however!! Ollie will soon be getting BOBs left right & centre as the boys usually do.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

allison6564 said:


> Stan (the man) also got his first MC and a 1st in the open.!


AND????!!!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I noted the man (i forget your name, sorry, think it's Alan) on heer with the british blue female (Mona) got CC BOB in a class of 3 other girls and over all the boys too. Weldone, I was really chuffed for you when I saw the result. The write up is on the GCCF site now :cornut:


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Peeps

Yes Mona did exceptionally well to get the BOB seeing some of the blue males so i was over the moon to say the least as well as getting her 2nd cc 

Well done to all others who were at the show and did well.

If you see me at the shows come over and say hi.

Saw Liz there but everytime i went across to her pen she wasnt there.

Here are some pics of mona in her pen from saturday which on the day she was looking a picture  

Here is the judges report too

BRITISH BLUE ADULT, FEMALE

1 CC + BOB HOWARD'S ADATESH KINGSTANDING BLUE, 16, F, 29.8.2008
A cobby, compact female who was very attractive and who had type and balance; her head had breadth with neat ears set well in the rounded contours. The face was round with full cheeks and beautiful deep orange eyes that were round, full and well opened. She had a sweet, innocent expression. Her nose was short and broad and she had a good chin. Her body was solid and muscular yet feminine and she stood low on sturdy legs. The tail balanced well. Her coat was short, dense and crisp. She was a medium blue and virtually sound. She was presented in excellent condition and had a sweet temperament.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done guys!

Come on Allison, think ther's a bit you haven't told us???


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry Carol!! LOL:thumbup1:
Side classes Stan the man got:-
3rd out of 9 cats
2nd out of 7 cats
1st out of 7
1st out of 6
and then also unofficialy got best ped pet!
Go Stanley!!!

On another note - just think Carol I was so new to showing last year when I entered the South Ribble wasn't even sure whether to show him or not - now something tells me he may be a bigger star than Ollie!!!:cornut:


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ollies Critique from D Butters (still waiting for Stans)
PC, READS MEADOWMAINES OLIVER, 64 41s, MN, 14.05.09
Classic Silver Tabby. This ten month old showed a lot of promise and had a very nice expression. Lovely large
ears, beautifully furnished and set high on the head to give a very alert expression. Head of good medium length,
breadth developing and cheeks filling out. Large green eyes, set well apart and with a slight oblique set. Shallow
concave nasal curve. Square muzzle, level bite, firm chin of nice depth. Long body, well boned limbs and large
feet. Lovely tail, really long and very well furnished. Coat length developing with a good glossy topcoat and some
undercoat evident. Ruff starting to lengthen around the neck, good length to breeches. Generally nicely marked
classic tabby pattern, a little solid down the spineline. A promising young man who should look really nice once
his head develops its full breadth. Super to handle.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

ooops before Carol tells me off Stan also got BOb too!!!!:cornut:
I am so thick when it comes to all these results - forgive me still learning and now have Pc's and MC's to think about!!!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Well done Allison on a great day with your boy , he is certainly a star.

Dont know if he was in any of the classes of cool runnings but zohan didnt have a good day on saturday chasing his 3rd prem cert finishing 3rd out of 3


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I forgot to mention too that mona's kitten was at the show and got 3rd in her open out of 3 a 1st and a 3rd in her side classes which i was more than happy with as she was 2 months younger than the other 2 kittens in her open so plenty of time for improvement as the girl next to her wasnt much bigger in size.

Here is her open report

3RD MR & MRS WOODS AIRLIEBIRD BESSIE BUNTY (16) F 29/9/09  Another British Blue also going through the adolescent stage. Body is a good size and shape but head is a little small in proportion and needs to broaden. Head round with ears which are a little tall needing a little more width between them. Round expressive copper eyes. Short, broad and straight nose. Good bite. Cheeks full with firm chin. Coat is a medium shade of blue and is a little long and soft at the moment rather than short and crisp; it is also showing silver tipping which is allowable in a kitten. Tail is thick and medium in length.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats to everyone else!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

allison6564 said:


> Sorry Carol!! LOL:thumbup1:Side classes Stan the man got:-
> 
> and then also unofficialy got best ped pet!
> 
> Go Stanley!!!:


Go indeed! VERY stiff competition there and best pet ped, official or unofficial was some result!

Only unofficial in that the show only had an overall BIS but the judges chose a Best Kitten, a Best Non-Ped and a Best Pet Ped before deciding on the Overall!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done everyone - some stunners in all sections.

This is a little vid of two Raggies flying the flag in the Pedigree Pet Section - the one in the single pen, Swizzle, actually beat his older brother, Neo, the biggun in the double! Swizzie's owner (the girl in the vid) went home with the biggest smile on her face!
YouTube - Swizz & Neo

This is Neo's bro in the main section, Indy.
YouTube - Indy Boo at The Lancs 2010


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Pictures of the boys at the show


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

And just before! Excuse Stans crusty peepers in his eyes!!! He gets these every day and I forgot to clean them before the piccy!!! lol


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

allison6564 said:


> Pictures of the boys at the show


can't believe he was still long enough for a photo!


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

HI Biawhiska
it was really nice to meet you sat and yes it was tricky getting him stay still!!! lol

Hopefully see you at Preston?:thumbup1:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

allison6564 said:


> HI Biawhiska
> it was really nice to meet you sat and yes it was tricky getting him stay still!!! lol
> 
> Hopefully see you at Preston?:thumbup1:


Nice to have met you too! No, I'm not at Preston I don't usually do northern shows.


----------

